# "Η Amazon πίσω από την οθόνη"



## rogne (Nov 10, 2013)

http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/i-amazon-piso-apo-tin-othoni

Edit: Και σε pdf (συνημμένο), για πιο άνετο διάβασμα.

*Η Amazon πίσω από την οθόνη*, της Μαλέτ Ζαν Μπαπτιστ



> Δεν πρόλαβε να δημοσιευτεί το άρθρο στο πρωτοσέλιδο της « Le Monde diplomatique » του Νοεμβρίου και προκάλεσε ήδη αντιδράσεις. Η Γαλλίδα βουλευτής των Πρασίνων (Europe Ecologie — Les Verts) κατέθεσε επερώτηση προς τον υπουργό Εργασίας Μισέλ Σαπέν για τις συνθήκες εργασίας στις αποθήκες της Amazon, όπως αυτές περιγράφονται στο ρεπορτάζ που θα διαβάσετε. [Μετάφραση Κούτσης Θανάσης]



Αποσπώντας το βλέμμα της από τις αφίσες του γερμανικού συνδικάτου Ver.di –του ενοποιημένου σωματείου στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών– που είναι αναρτημένες στους τοίχους της αίθουσας συνεδριάσεων, η Ίρμγκαρντ Σουλτς άξαφνα σηκώνεται όρθια και παίρνει τον λόγο :

«Στην Ιαπωνία, πριν από λίγο καιρό η Amazon έβαλε κατσίκες να βόσκουν γύρω από μια αποθήκη. Η επιχείρηση τις μάρκαρε με την ίδια κάρτα που φοράμε κι εμείς στον λαιμό μας ! Με ακριβώς τα ίδια στοιχεία : όνομα, φωτογραφία, γραμμωτό κώδικα». Βρισκόμαστε στην εβδομαδιαία συνέλευση των εργαζομένων της Amazon στο Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ (στην Έσση της Γερμανίας). Με μια εικόνα, η εργάτρια στον εφοδιασμό των αποθηκών συνόψισε την κοινωνική φιλοσοφία της πολυεθνικής των διαδικτυακών πωλήσεων, που προσφέρει στον καταναλωτή αγορές με μερικά κλικ και μπορεί να του παραδώσει εντός σαράντα οκτώ ωρών μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα, τα άπαντα του Μαρσέλ Προυστ ή μια μηχανή για το γκαζόν [1 ].

Σε όλο τον κόσμο, εκατό χιλιάδες άνθρωποι εργάζονται πυρετωδώς μέσα στις ογδόντα εννέα αποθήκες εφοδιασμού, των οποίων αθροιστικά η επιφάνεια φτάνει τα περίπου επτά εκατομμύρια τετραγωνικά μέτρα. Μέσα σε λιγότερο από δύο δεκαετίες, η Amazon εκτοξεύθηκε στο προσκήνιο της ψηφιακής οικονομίας, πλάι στην Apple, την Google και το Facebook. Αφότου εισήχθη στο Χρηματιστήριο, το 1997, ο κύκλος εργασιών της πολλαπλασιάστηκε επί 420, φτάνοντας το 2012 τα 62 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια. Ο ιδρυτής και πρόεδρος - γενικός διευθυντής της, Τζέφρι Πρέστον Μπέζος, εμμονικός και ελευθερόφρων, εμπνέει στους δημοσιογράφους τη σύνταξη κολακευτικών πορτρέτων, ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που επένδυσε, τον προηγούμενο Αύγουστο, 250 εκατομμύρια ευρώ –το 1% της προσωπικής περιουσίας του– για την εξαγορά της έγκριτης αμερικανικής εφημερίδαςΟυάσιγκτον Ποστ. Η οικονομική επιτυχία αναμφίβολα επισκιάζει τις συνθήκες εργασίας.

Στην Ευρώπη, η Amazon επέλεξε τη Γερμανία ως προγεφύρωμα. Εκεί εγκατέστησε οκτώ εργοστάσια εφοδιασμού και κατασκευάζει ένα ένατο. Οδηγώντας το αυτοκίνητό της, η Σόνια Ρούντολφ μπαίνει σε μια λεωφόρο που ονομάζεται Amazon Strasse [2 ] –ο Δήμος επιδότησε την εγκατάσταση της πολυεθνικής με πάνω από 7 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Και μετά, δείχνει έναν τεράστιο γκρίζο τοίχο φυλακής. Πίσω από μια σειρά αγκαθωτά συρματοπλέγματα, ξεπροβάλλει η αποθήκη. « Στον τρίτο όροφο της FRA-1 [3 ] δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα παράθυρο, ούτε και κλιματισμός », καταθέτει τη μαρτυρία της η πρώην υπάλληλος. «Το καλοκαίρι, η θερμοκρασία ξεπερνά τους 40 βαθμούς και έτσι είναι πολύ συχνές οι αδιαθεσίες. Μια μέρα –θα το θυμάμαι σε όλη μου τη ζωή– ενόσω “ξεδιάλεγα” [τοποθετούσε δηλαδή εμπορεύματα σε μεταλλικούς κλωβούς] βρήκα μια κοπέλα να κάνει εμετό πεσμένη στο πάτωμα. Το πρόσωπό της ήταν μελανιασμένο. Πραγματικά πίστεψα πως θα πέθαινε. Καθώς δεν είχαμε φορείο, ο προϊστάμενος μας ζήτησε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε μια ξύλινη παλέτα, πάνω στην οποία την ξαπλώσαμε για να τη μεταφέρουμε ώς το ασθενοφόρο».

Παρόμοια συμβάντα έχουν αναφερθεί στον Τύπο των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών [4 ]. Στη Γαλλία, το κρύο ήταν που έπληξε, το 2011, τους εργαζόμενους στην αποθήκη του Μοντελιμάρ, υποχρεώνοντάς τους να δουλεύουν με βαριά μπουφάν, γάντια και σκούφους, ώσπου καμιά δεκαριά ανάμεσά τους ξεκίνησαν απεργία και κατάφεραν να ανοίξει η θέρμανση. Κάτι τέτοιες μέθοδοι έβαλαν και αυτές το χέρι τους, ώστε ο ιδρυτής της Amazon να εκτοξευθεί στη 19η θέση των δισεκατομμυριούχων του πλανήτη [5 ].

Η ιδιαιτερότητα της διαδικτυακής υπεραγοράς έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι επιτρέπει στους εμπορευόμενους, μέσω της πλατφόρμας Marketplace της εταιρείας, να προτείνουν τα προϊόντα τους προς πώληση από την ιστοσελίδα της, σε άμεσο ανταγωνισμό με τα δικά της εμπορεύματα. Το άθροισμα διογκώνει τον κύκλο εργασιών και αυξάνει την επίδραση της «μακράς παραμονής» (το άθροισμα των παραγγελιών μικρού όγκου για προϊόντα χαμηλής ζήτησης, των οποίων το κόστος αποθήκευσης είναι αμελητέο), μιας παραμέτρου που παίζει ουσιαστικό ρόλο στην επιτυχία της επιχείρησης. Το σύστημα αυτό, αποτελεσματικό για τον καταναλωτή, ωθεί τους βιβλιοπώλες να προωθούν τον γίγαντα που αφαιμάσσει την πελατεία τους και καταστρέφει τη δραστηριότητά τους.

Πράγματι, το γαλλικό συνδικάτο των βιβλιοπωλείων υπολόγισε ότι, με τον ίδιο κύκλο εργασιών, ένα συνοικιακό βιβλιοπωλείο δημιουργεί 18 φορές περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας από τις διαδικτυακές πωλήσεις. Μόνο για το έτος 2012, η Ένωση Αμερικανών Βιβλιοπωλών (American Booksellers Association, ΑΒΑ) εκτιμά πως, εξαιτίας της Amazon, ο κλάδος απώλεσε 42 χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας : κάθε 10 εκατομμύρια δολάρια που προστίθενται στον κύκλο εργασιών της πολυεθνικής αντιστοιχούν σε απώλεια 33 θέσεων εργασίας στα βιβλιοπωλεία της γειτονιάς.

Επιπλέον, τα πάντα είναι διαμετρικά αντίθετα όταν συγκρίνουμε τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας με εκείνες που δημιουργούνται στις αποθήκες εφοδιασμού. Από τη μία, χάνεται μια εργασία εξειδικευμένη, σταθερή, με διαφοροποιήσεις στη ροή της, που βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο της αστικής δραστηριότητας και αναμειγνύει χειρωνακτική δουλειά, κοινωνικότητα, επαφή και παροχή συμβουλών. Από την άλλη, στις άκρες του αστικού ιστού ξεφυτρώνουν « εργοστάσια πωλήσεων », όπου η διαρκής παραγωγή χαρτοδεμάτων επαφίεται σε ένα ανειδίκευτο εργατικό δυναμικό, το οποίο έχει προσληφθεί με μόνο κριτήριο ότι προς το παρόν κοστίζει φθηνότερα από ρομπότ.

Όχι όμως για πολύ ακόμη· από το 2012 που εξαγόρασε, έναντι 775 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, την εταιρεία ρομποτικής Kiva System, η Amazon προετοιμάζει την εισαγωγή μικρών τροχοφόρων ρομπότ στις αποθήκες της : πρόκειται για πορτοκαλιά εξάεδρα ύψους τριάντα εκατοστών, ικανά, λόγου χάρη, να εισχωρήσουν κάτω από μια ραφιέρα για να μετακινήσουν φορτία με βάρος, σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια, από 150 έως 1300 κιλά.

Όλο αυτό γίνεται προκειμένου να μειωθεί κατά μόλις είκοσι λεπτά η καθυστέρηση μεταξύ της εντολής του αγοραστή και της αποστολής του εμπορεύματος. Ο κ. Μπέζος οραματίζεται έναν στόχο που έχει αποκτήσει διαστάσεις θρύλου : να προτείνει και να πουλάει οποιοδήποτε εμπόρευμα, με παράδοση οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο την ίδια μέρα της παραγγελίας. Από το ξεκίνημά της, η Amazon επενδύει φαραωνικά ποσά για διακομιστές δικτύου (servers) και αυξάνει αδιάκοπα τη δυναμικότητά τους όσον αφορά τον αλγοριθμικό λογισμό, προκειμένου να βελτιώσει την αποτελεσματικότητα του συστήματος εφοδιασμού της και τις δυνατότητες του εμπορικού ιστοτόπου της. Ο οποίος προτείνει όλο και περισσότερα καινούργια προϊόντα στους ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες, χάρη σε μια σύνθετη διασταύρωση των προσωπικών δεδομένων με τις καταναλωτικές συνήθειές τους. Και, για να μην υπάρχουν από πουθενά απώλειες, οι υπολογιστικοί πόροι που πλεονάζουν εκμισθώνονται σε επιχειρήσεις μέσω μιας ειδικής υπηρεσίας, της Amazon Web Services [6 ].

Σε όποια χώρα και αν εγκαθίστανται, οι αποθήκες εφοδιασμού διαθέτουν παρόμοια αρχιτεκτονική και οργάνωση εργασιών. Κοντά σε κόμβους αυτοκινητοδρόμων, σε ζώνες όπου τα ποσοστά ανεργίας ξεπερνούν τον εθνικό μέσο όρο, τίθενται κάτω από την εξονυχιστική εποπτεία των κοινωνιών της ασφάλειας. Αυτά τα λαμαρινένια παραλληλεπίπεδα εκτείνονται σε επιφάνειες συχνά μεγαλύτερες από εκατό στρέμματα, μια έκταση σχεδόν ίση με 14 γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου. Εκτελούν τις φιγούρες ενός μπαλέτου βαρέων βαρών : κάθε τρία λεπτά, ο όμιλος Amazon γεμίζει με δέματα ένα εμπορευματοκιβώτιο. Μόνο στην επικράτεια των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, η επιχείρηση πουλούσε έως και τριακόσια αντικείμενα το δευτερόλεπτο κατά τη διάρκεια των εορτών των Χριστουγέννων του 2012.

Η πληθώρα των προϊόντων που προτείνονται στους 152 εκατομμύρια πελάτες του ιστότοπου παίρνει σάρκα και οστά μέσα στις αποθήκες που στεγάζουν δάση από μεταλλικά ράφια, όπου μοχθούν εργάτες υποχρεωμένοι από τον εσωτερικό κανονισμό να σιωπούν. Όλοι τους, καθώς θεωρούνται ενδεχόμενοι κλέφτες, υπόκεινται σε σχολαστικούς ελέγχους που επιβλέπονται από φρουρούς : περνούν από ανιχνευτές μετάλλου πριν από το σχόλασμα ή το διάλειμμά τους, το οποίο περιορίζεται σημαντικά από αυτή τη φορτική επιθεώρηση που δημιουργεί μεγάλες ουρές αναμονής. Καθώς η Amazon αρνείται να τοποθετήσει το χτύπημα της κάρτας μετά τα σημεία ελέγχου ασφαλείας, οι εργαζόμενοι στα κέντρα διανομής του Κεντάκι, του Τενεσί και της Πολιτείας της Ουάσιγκτον στις ΗΠΑ ήδη προχώρησαν σε τέσσερις νομικές διώξεις εναντίον της εταιρείας, διεκδικώντας την πληρωμή αυτού του μη αμειβόμενου χρόνου αναμονής, τον οποίο υπολογίζουν σε σαράντα λεπτά την εβδομάδα.

Η συγκέντρωση και η διαχείριση των αποθεμάτων της Amazon γίνεται μηχανογραφικά, σύμφωνα με τη λογική του chaotic storage («χαοτική αποθήκευση») : τα αντικείμενα τοποθετούνται με τυχαίο τρόπο στα ράφια. Αυτή η «χαοτική διευθέτηση» διαθέτει το πλεονέκτημα της μεγαλύτερης ευελιξίας έναντι του παραδοσιακού τρόπου αποθήκευσης : είναι μάταιο να προβλέπεις πρόσθετους χώρους για κάθε τύπο αντικειμένου σε περιπτώσεις μεταβολών της προσφοράς ή της ζήτησης, από τη στιγμή που όλα στοιβάζονται στην τύχη. Κάθε σειρά ραφιών διαθέτει πολλά επίπεδα και κάθε επίπεδο πολλές θυρίδες : είναι τα bins (κουτιά αποθήκευσης), μέσα στα οποία τα γραπτά του Αντόνιο Γκράμσι στριμώχνονται μαζί με ανδρικά εσώρουχα, λούτρινα αρκουδάκια, σάλτσες για ψητά ή το Μετρόπολις του Φριτς Λανγκ.

Στο πλαίσιο της ενοποιημένης «υποδοχής», οι εργάτες eachers(«υποδοχείς») αδειάζουν τις ξύλινες παλέτες από τα φορτηγά και καταχωρίζουν τα εμπορεύματα. Οι stowers («τακτοποιητές») με τη σειρά τους τοποθετούν τα αντικείμενα σε όποιο σημείο των αχανών ραφιών μπορούν, δημιουργώντας ένα παζάρι αταξίας με μόνο ευρετήριο έναν Wi-Fi σαρωτή γραμμωτών κωδίκων. Προκειμένου να τιθασευτεί η ιλιγγιώδης χωροταξία των ατελείωτων χιλιομέτρων με τα ράφια, εν μέσω αυτής της απίστευτης επισώρευσης εμπορευμάτων, η πλέον σύγχρονη τεχνολογία καθοδηγεί, ελέγχει και καταμετρά την παραγωγικότητα εργαζομένων που εκτελούν εξουθενωτικές επαναληπτικές εργασίες. Στην επονομαζόμενη μονάδα «παραγωγής», οι pickers («συλλέκτες»), και αυτοί κατευθυνόμενοι από τον σαρωτή τους, διατρέχουν με τη σειρά τους τα ράφια. Για να μαζεύουν ακούραστα τα αντικείμενα των παραγγελιών, περπατούν πάνω από είκοσι χιλιόμετρα σε κάθε βάρδια –επίσημη μέτρηση των γραφείων εύρεσης προσωρινής εργασίας, την οποία οι συνδικαλιστές αμφισβητούν, θεωρώντας ότι υποτιμά τα πραγματικά δεδομένα.

Αμέσως μόλις ένα εμπόρευμα βγει από το ράφι, στην οθόνη του σαρωτή ο χρόνος εμφανίζεται να μετράει αντίστροφα, δίνοντας την εντολή στον εργαζόμενο να παραλάβει το επόμενο. Η επιλογή καθορίζεται από υπολογιστή, ώστε να διανυθεί η μικρότερη δυνατή διαδρομή. Όταν το καροτσάκι τους γεμίσει, οι pickers το πηγαίνουν στους packers («συσκευαστές»). Αυτοί εργάζονται στατικά, δουλεύοντας σε αλυσίδα, και συσκευάζουν τα προϊόντα πριν σπρώξουν τα δέματα σε τεράστιους ιμάντες που ελέγχονται από υπολογιστή. Αυτοί ζυγίζουν τις σφραγισμένες με το χαμόγελο της Amazon κούτες, επικολλούν τις διευθύνσεις και στη συνέχεια τις κατανέμουν ανάλογα με την ταχυδρομική υπηρεσία ή τους διεθνείς μεταφορείς.

«Το χαμόγελο πάνω στα δέματα δεν είναι δικό μας», πετάει ο Γιενς Μπρούμα, 38 ετών, stower από το 2003. Εναλλάσσοντας την ανεργία με εποχιακή απασχόληση στην Amazon επί επτά χρόνια, από το 2010 δεσμεύεται με συμβάσεις μικρής διάρκειας, καθώς η διεύθυνση αρνείται να τον μονιμοποιήσει. Όπως και σε κάθε άλλο εργαζόμενο της εταιρείας στον κόσμο, η σύμβαση εργασίας τού απαγορεύει αυστηρά να εκφράζεται σχετικά με τη δουλειά του στην οικογένειά του, στους φίλους του ή σε δημοσιογράφους. «Η σιωπή που μας επιβάλλουν», διευκρινίζει, «δεν είναι για να προστατεύσουν εταιρικά μυστικά, στα οποία άλλωστε δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση : είναι για να αποσιωπήσουν τις απίστευτα επώδυνες συνθήκες δουλειάς μας».

Στο τέλος του χρόνου, κατά την περίοδο αιχμής που ονομάζεται «Q 4» (τέταρτο τρίμηνο), σχηματίζονται νυχτερινές ομάδες εργασίας και κάθε αποθήκη καταφεύγει σε μαζικές προσλήψεις εποχιακού εργατικού δυναμικού ώστε να ολοκληρώσει τις αποστολές των εορταστικών παραγγελιών. «Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της περιόδου», εξηγεί ο Χάινερ Ράιμαν, ένας από τους εξειδικευμένους αντιπροσώπους που αποσπάστηκαν από τη Ver.di το 2010, προκειμένου να βάλουν μπροστά μια συνδικαλιστική πρωτοβουλία στην εταιρεία και να βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξή της, «ο αριθμός των εργαζομένων ανεβαίνει ξαφνικά από τους τρεις χιλιάδες και για τις δύο αποθήκες σε πάνω από οκτώ χιλιάδες. Προσωρινοί εργαζόμενοι από όλη την Ευρώπη καταφθάνουν στο Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ και στεγάζονται κάτω από άθλιες συνθήκες. Εδώ, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσει τις χιλιάδες προσωρινές συμβάσεις, η Amazon προσέλαβε Κινέζες γραμματείς. Πέρυσι εργάζονταν σε μια τεράστια άδεια αίθουσα, χωρίς έπιπλα, και στοίβαζαν τις συμβάσεις ακόμη και στο πάτωμα, τη μία πάνω στην άλλη. Ήταν σουρεαλιστικό». Ισπανοί, Έλληνες, Πολωνοί, Ουκρανοί, Πορτογάλοι άνεργοι καταφθάνουν με πούλμαν από τις τέσσερις άκρες της Ευρώπης, συστημένοι από γραφεία εύρεσης προσωρινής εργασίας.

«Οι διευθυντές εκθειάζουν τη διεθνή στρατολόγηση και την επιδεικνύουν ως κίνητρο για υπερηφάνεια», δηλώνει ο κ. Μπρούμα. «Κατά τη διάρκεια μιας οργανωμένης από την εταιρεία γιορτής, μου ζήτησαν να αναρτήσω τις σημαίες όλων των εθνικοτήτων που βρίσκονταν εκεί –και υπήρχαν σαράντα τέσσερις ! Περισσότεροι ήταν οι Ισπανοί. Ανάμεσά τους βρίσκονταν άνθρωποι με αξιόλογα πτυχία : ένας ιστορικός, κοινωνιολόγοι, οδοντίατροι, δικηγόροι, γιατροί. Είναι στην ανεργία κι έτσι έρχονται εδώ για μια προσωρινή τοποθέτηση σε δουλειά».

Ο Γερμανός Νόρμπερτ Φάλτιν, τέως υπάλληλος πληροφορικής που απολύθηκε αιφνίδια το 2010, χρειάστηκε να δεχθεί να γίνει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη προσωρινός εργάτης picker στο Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ. «Καταμεσής του χειμώνα, στεγάστηκα επί τρεις μήνες μαζί με πέντε ξένους σε ένα εξοχικό σπιτάκι, που κανονικά χρησιμοποιείται από παραθεριστές και έτσι δεν διέθετε θέρμανση. Δεν έχω κρυώσει έτσι ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Ήμασταν όλοι μας ενήλικοι και έτσι αναγκαζόμασταν να κοιμόμαστε εκ περιτροπής στο παιδικό κρεβάτι». Εδώ, η προοπτική της υπογραφής σύμβασης εργασίας αορίστου χρόνου σηματοδοτεί την κατάληξη μιας σειράς από βραχυχρόνιες συμβάσεις, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων δεν είναι διόλου συνετό να συνδικαλιστείς, πολλώ δε μάλλον να απεργήσεις. Και η μαζική καταφυγή σε μεταναστευτικό εποχιακό εργατικό δυναμικό πριν από τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων αντισταθμίζει τις επιπτώσεις των απεργιών που προκηρύσσει η Ver.di κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της σύντομης περιόδου, όπου η Amazon, για μια φορά ευάλωτη, πραγματοποιεί το 70% του ετήσιου κύκλου εργασιών της.

Προκειμένου να τιμήσει το επίγραμμα «Work Hard, Have Fun, Make History» («Δούλεψε σκληρά, διασκέδασε, γράψε ιστορία»), τοιχοκολλημένο σε όλους τους εργασιακούς χώρους της Amazon ανά τον πλανήτη, ο αμερικανικός γίγαντας δεσμεύει τους εργαζόμενούς του με μια εξαιρετικά αυστηρή τεχνική μάνατζμεντ, τα «5 S», που έλκει την καταγωγή της από τα ιαπωνικά εργοστάσια κατασκευής αυτοκινήτων, και διοργανώνει πατερναλιστικές εκδηλώσεις, τόσο εντός ωρών εργασίας όσο και εκτός. «Κατά τη διάρκεια του “Q 4”, οι διευθυντές βάζουν ασταμάτητα μουσική σε υψηλή ένταση για να μας ξεσηκώνουν», αφηγείται η κα Ρούντολφ. «Μια μέρα, κατά τη διάρκεια των εορτών, μας είχαν βάλει χαρντ ροκ στο τέρμα για να μας κάνουν να δουλέψουμε πιο γρήγορα. Ήταν τόσο δυνατά που είχα πονοκέφαλο, μου προκαλούσε ταχυπαλμίες. Όταν ζήτησα από τον προϊστάμενο να χαμηλώσει την ένταση, με περιγέλασε επειδή είμαι πάνω από τα πενήντα, λέγοντάς μου ότι εδώ είναι νεανική επιχείρηση. Εγώ ήμουν μεγαλύτερη και μου ζητούσαν να έχω την ίδια παραγωγικότητα στο “picking” με έναν εικοσιπεντάχρονο νεαρό. Μετά όμως από τον θάνατο του συζύγου μου, δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή, έπρεπε να δεχτώ αυτή τη δουλειά».

Οι εργάτες του Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ θυμούνται ότι είχαν δει από κοντά τον κ. Μπέζος κατά τη διάρκεια των εγκαινίων της πρώτης γερμανικής αποθήκης της εταιρείας, το καλοκαίρι του 2000. Εκείνη την ημέρα το αφεντικό τους, που είχε έρθει από τις ΗΠΑ ειδικά για την περίσταση, προσγείωσε το ελικόπτερό του στο πάρκινγκ των υπαλλήλων, προκειμένου να αφήσει το αποτύπωμα των βουτηγμένων σε μπογιά χεριών του πάνω σε μια αναμνηστική πλάκα. «Στην Amazon, τα πάντα λέγονται και γράφονται στα αγγλικά. Έτσι, οι υπάλληλοι αποκαλούνται “hands”, εργατικά χέρια», εξηγεί ο κ. Σουλτς. «Ο Τζεφ Μπέζος μάς έδειξε τα χέρια του, λέγοντας από το μικρόφωνο ότι όλοι μας ήμασταν “hands”, όπως κι εκείνος, και ότι ήμασταν οι συνεργάτες του, καθότι έχουμε δικαίωμα απόκτησης μετοχών μετά από πολλά χρόνια στην επιχείρηση. Τότε, μας είχε εξηγήσει ότι ήμασταν μια μεγάλη οικογένεια. Στη συνέχεια, τηλεφωνούσε πότε-πότε, με τη φωνή του να ακούγεται από τα μεγάφωνα της αποθήκης, για να μας μιλήσει, να μας κινητοποιήσει. Και αυτό λειτουργούσε. Ήμασταν περήφανοι για την Amazon : αποτελούσε για εμάς το αμερικανικό όνειρο. Σύντομα όμως μετατράπηκε σε εφιάλτη. Γι’ αυτό και σήμερα συμμετέχω στις απεργίες».

Καθισμένοι σε ένα τραπέζι που πάνω του στοιβάζονται φυλλάδια, κονκάρδες, νομικά έγγραφα γεμάτα υπογραμμίσεις και αποκόμματα του Τύπου που αναφέρονται στην τελευταία απεργία, οι εργαζόμενοι της απογευματινής βάρδιας σηκώνονται βιαστικά από τις καρέκλες τους για να πάνε να χτυπήσουν κάρτα. «Ήταν πολύ δύσκολα όταν είχα πρωτοέρθει. Οι εργαζόμενοι τρομοκρατούνταν στην ιδέα να μας μιλήσουν ή να δεχτούν να πάρουν τα φυλλάδιά μας», εκμυστηρεύεται ο συνδικαλιστής Ράιμαν, περιμένοντας την άφιξη της πρωινής ομάδας εργασίας που θα ζωντανέψει μια δεύτερη συνέλευση. Μετά από πάνω από δέκα χρόνια στην ΙΚΕΑ και με γερή κατάρτιση στο Εργατικό και το Ασφαλιστικό Δίκαιο, ξεκίνησε αυτή την αποστολή για λογαριασμό της Ver.di το 2010. Διαπιστώνοντας την αποπολιτικοποίηση και την απουσία συνδικαλιστικής παιδείας στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των εργαζομένων της Amazon, προσαρμόζεται και βαθμιαία φτάνει σε αποτελέσματα, χάρη σε δράσεις που οργανώθηκαν από έναν σκληρό πυρήνα.

Από το 2011, οι συνδικαλιστές, για παράδειγμα, κολλούν μικρά χρωματιστά αυτοκόλλητα σε όλα τα σημεία των γερμανικών αποθηκών. Σε καθένα από αυτά, μια ανώνυμη ερώτηση επισημαίνει μια καταπάτηση των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων, μια αδικία ή μια παρέκκλιση. Τα παραδείγματα πάντοτε επιλέγονται από τους ίδιους τους εργαζόμενους, οι οποίοι βάζουν τους οικείους τους να τα γράφουν, ώστε να μην μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί ο γραφικός χαρακτήρας τους. Αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα, που τοποθετούνται κατά χιλιάδες στους χώρους εργασίας χωρίς να προκαλούν ζημιές, σκορπίζουν τον πανικό στους προϊσταμένους. Μετά τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται κατά τη διάρκεια των ανοιχτών σε όλους εβδομαδιαίων συνελεύσεων, προέκυψαν άμεσα διεκδικήσεις από το Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ και τη Λειψία.

Στη Λειψία, κανείς δεν πληρώνεται με το ημερομίσθιο του κλάδου που διαπραγματεύθηκε η Ver.di για τις διανομές. Ενώ οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις των ανατολικών κρατιδίων προβλέπουν ως ελάχιστο ωρομίσθιο τα 10,66 ευρώ, η Amazon εφαρμόζει τη δική της πολιτική : 9,30 ευρώ την ώρα. Στο Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ, και πάλι απόκλιση μεταξύ του κλαδικού ωρομισθίου (12,18 ευρώ) και της αμοιβής που προσφέρει η αποθήκη : 9,83 ευρώ. Δυόμισι χρόνια μετά τις πρώτες συνελεύσεις της Ver.di, κάπου εξακόσιοι εργαζόμενοι τακτικά κρατούν απεργιακά πανό, απαιτώντας την εφαρμογή της συλλογικής σύμβασης (Tarifvertrag) του κλάδου. Σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε οι συνδικαλιστές και οι υποστηρικτές τους φορούν πλέον ανοιχτά, ακόμη και στη δουλειά, ένα μικρό κόκκινο βραχιόλι με την επιγραφή «Work Hard, Have Fun, Make Tarifvertrag».

Το αποτέλεσμα ; Η κα Ρούντολφ το παρατηρεί και η ίδια, όταν συναντά παλαιούς συναδέλφους να κάνουν περίπατο στο κέντρο του Μπαντ Χέρσφελντ : «Η εικόνα του συνδικάτου έχει αλλάξει πολύ. Οι άνθρωποι φοβούνται όλο και λιγότερο να συνδικαλιστούν –και το κάνουν σχεδόν ανακλαστικά όταν δέχονται κάποια ταπείνωση. Θέλουν να ανταπαντήσουν για να υπερασπίσουν τα δικαιώματα και την αξιοπρέπειά τους».

Στη Γαλλία, στις 10 Ιουνίου 2013, περίπου εκατό υπάλληλοι της αποθήκης του Σαράν βρίσκονταν επίσης σε απεργία μετά το κάλεσμα της γαλλικής Γενικής Συνομοσπονδίας Εργατών (CGT). Όλοι τους κλητεύθηκαν ατομικά την επομένη. «Επειδή είμαι συνδικαλιστής, υποβλήθηκα σε αυθαίρετους σωματικούς ελέγχους κατά τη διάρκεια του χρόνου εργασίας μου», καταθέτει τη μαρτυρία του ο κ. Κλεμάν Ζαμέν, μέλος της CGT. «Τους αρνήθηκα· τότε μου ζήτησαν να καθίσω σε μια καρέκλα, υποτίθεται για όση ώρα θα έκανε να φτάσει η αστυνομία. Παρέμεινα για έξι ώρες καθισμένος μπροστά σε όλο τον κόσμο και η αστυνομία δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Προσπάθησαν να μου κάνουν το ίδιο κόλπο την επομένη και τη μεθεπομένη. Η CGT υπέβαλε καταγγελία». Εχθρικοί απέναντι στους συνδικαλιστές, τα στελέχη της Amazon ασχολούνται και αυτά με την ταπείνωσή τους. Πρόσφατα, σε ένα εσωτερικής κυκλοφορίας βίντεο-παρωδία που καταφέραμε να παρακολουθήσουμε, δύο στελέχη του τμήματος ανθρώπινων πόρων του Σαράν κινηματογραφήθηκαν μεταμφιεσμένοι σε συνδικαλιστές, κυματίζοντας μια σημαία της CGT.

«Οι ρυθμοί είναι εξουθενωτικοί», εκμυστηρεύεται με σοβαρό τόνο ο Μοχάμεντ, εργάτης στο Σαράν, που ζήτησε να παραμείνει ανώνυμος. «Και σε αντάλλαγμα τι μας προτείνουν ; “Have fun”, να “διασκεδάζουμε” : να παίζουμε τόμπολα κατά τη διάρκεια των διαλειμμάτων, να μας μοιράζουν σοκολάτες, καραμέλες… Εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω την ιδέα να πηγαίνω να ξεφορτώνω καμιόνια ντυμένος κλόουν». Πράγματι, οι υπάλληλοι συχνά καλούνται να χτυπήσουν κάρτα μεταμφιεσμένοι σε μάγους ή μπασκετμπολίστες, ανάλογα με τη θεματική που έχουν επιλέξει οι διευθυντές. «Στο μεταξύ, η παραγωγικότητά μας βεβαίως καταγράφεται ηλεκτρονικά », συνεχίζει. «Μας ζητούν να είμαστε “top performers”, κορυφαίοι δηλαδή στις επιδόσεις μας, να ξεπερνάμε τον εαυτό μας, να σπάμε αδιάκοπα τα ρεκόρ παραγωγικότητάς μας. Μετά τον Ιούνιο του 2013, οι διευθυντές μας βάζουν μέχρι και να κάνουμε ομαδικά ζέσταμα και διατάσεις πριν πάμε στα πόστα μας».

Το ανήκουστο είναι πως ο εσωτερικός κανονισμός επιβάλλει να βρίσκεται σε συνεχή άνοδο η προσωπική παραγωγικότητα. Η καταγραφή των επιδόσεων των εργαζομένων σε πραγματικό χρόνο επιτρέπει στους επιστάτες να τους εντοπίζουν ανά πάσα στιγμή στον χώρο των αποθηκών, να έχουν στη διάθεσή τους τις καμπύλες και το ιστορικό των επιδόσεών τους, αλλά και να τους ωθούν σε ανταγωνισμό. Στη Γερμανία, ο κ. Ράιμαν ανακάλυψε πρόσφατα πως οι μετρήσεις, «οι οποίες αποτελούν προσωπικά δεδομένα, αποστέλλονται ηλεκτρονικά κάθε μέρα από τις γερμανικές αποθήκες στο Σιάτλ, στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, όπου και αποθηκεύονται. Είναι ολωσδιόλου παράνομο !». Πρώην στέλεχος της Amazon στη Γαλλία, που έχει παρακολουθήσει τις εσωτερικές εκπαιδεύσεις της εταιρείας στο Λουξεμβούργο, ο κ. Μπεν Σιαμντί επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη αυτής της πρακτικής που αγνοούν οι εργάτες : «Όλα τα σχετικά με την παραγωγικότητά τους δεδομένα καταγράφονται, συλλέγονται ηλεκτρονικά μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα και στη συνέχεια αποστέλλονται στο Σιάτλ».

Οι υπάλληλοι ωθούνται στον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά και η εταιρεία, με την ιδιόλεκτό της, τους προτρέπει να «αναφέρουν παρεκκλίσεις». «Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ένα κιβώτιο που μπλοκάρει μια είσοδο», εξηγεί ο Μοχάμεντ. «Μπορεί όμως να σημαίνει και έναν συνάδελφο που κουβεντιάζει. Και άρα πρέπει να τον καταγγείλεις. Θεωρείται προσόν για να ανελιχθείς και να γίνεις lead, επιστάτης». «Μια μέρα, θυμάται ο κ. Σιαμντί, σε έναν συνάδελφο που με ρωτούσε για την περιουσία του Τζεφ Μπέζος, απάντησα ότι όλο αυτό μου προκαλούσε τάση προς έμετο. Με κατήγγειλε και με ανακάλεσαν στην τάξη επειδή άσκησα κριτική στο “πνεύμα της Amazon” ! Η ατμόσφαιρα εργασίας είναι δηλητηριώδης : όλος ο κόσμος παρακολουθείται. Και οι προσωρινοί εργαζόμενοι αντιμετωπίζονται λες και είναι κρέας, κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να υποφέρω. Γνωρίζω καλά τον βιομηχανικό κόσμο, ιδίως εκείνον του αυτοκινήτου. Όμως η εμπειρία μου στην Amazon αποτελεί με μεγάλη διαφορά την πλέον βίαιη στην καριέρα μου ως μηχανικού».

Λιποθυμίες, αδιαθεσίες, δάχτυλα κομμένα στον ιμάντα, σύνδρομα εξουθένωσης : είναι πολλά τα εργατικά ατυχήματα στην Amazon. Ωστόσο, ο Τύπος προτιμά να σχολιάζει εγκωμιαστικά τις χρηματιστηριακές επιδόσεις της πολυεθνικής, τις εκκεντρικότητες του ιδρυτή της ή την κατασκευή νέων εφοδιαστικών αποθηκών –εξάλλου οι πέντε μονάδες που σύντομα θα εγκατασταθούν στην Πολωνία και τη Δημοκρατία της Τσεχίας συνιστούν απειλή μισθολογικού ντάμπινγκ για τους Γερμανούς εργαζομένους. Η εταιρεία καυχιέται για τη δημιουργία επισφαλών και αόρατων θέσεων εργασίας, οι οποίες θα εξαφανίσουν πολλές περισσότερες από τις τοπικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις.

Υποστηρικτής των απεργιών που διοργανώνονται από τη Ver.di, ο Γερμανός δημοσιογράφος Γκίντερ Βάλραφ παρακολουθεί προσεκτικά την αστραφτερή ανάπτυξη της Amazon. Από την Κολονία, αφηγείται πώς ο ίδιος επιχείρησε να αναμετρηθεί με τον κολοσσό του διαδικτυακού εμπορίου : «Όταν ανακάλυψα τις συνθήκες εργασίας των υπαλλήλων της, κάλεσα αμέσως σε μποϊκοτάζ και ζήτησα από τον εκδότη μου να αποσύρει τα βιβλία μου από τον διαδικτυακό τόπο της. Αυτό του δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα : η Amazon αντιπροσωπεύει το 15% των πωλήσεών του. Αφού πρώτα διαπραγματεύθηκε την εγκατάλειψη της ιδέας, τελικά ο εκδοτικός οίκος ευθυγραμμίστηκε με την αξίωσή μου. Πλέον όμως η Amazon εφοδιάζεται από προμηθευτές χονδρικής προκειμένου να συνεχίσει να πουλά τα βιβλία μου ! Και αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το εμποδίσω. Έτσι, μου ασκείται κριτική από ανθρώπους που μου λένε : “Ωραία αυτά που λες, αλλά τα βιβλία σου εξακολουθούν να πωλούνται από την Amazon…”. Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν μπορούμε να αγωνιστούμε ατομικά εναντίον αυτής της επιχείρησης. Είναι μια πολυεθνική οργανωμένη σύμφωνα με μια σαφώς καθορισμένη ιδεολογία. Το σύστημά της δεν μας θέτει την απλή, ουδέτερη ερώτηση αν θέλουμε ή όχι να καταναλώσουμε στον διαδικτυακό τόπο της· μας θέτει πολιτικές ερωτήσεις : εκείνες που αφορούν το είδος της κοινωνίας που επιλέγουμε».

*ΕΝΘΕΤΟ Ασκήσεις φοροαποφυγής*

Είτε κάποιος αγοράσει από τον ιστότοπο της Amazon ένα βιβλίο στην Ισπανία είτε μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα στη Γαλλία, η παραγγελία θα τιμολογηθεί στο Λουξεμβούργο, από την επιχείρηση Amazon EU. Με μόλις 235 υπαλλήλους, η εταιρεία, το 2012, πραγματοποίησε κύκλο εργασιών σχεδόν 10 δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, αλλά, χάρη σε ευφυείς λογιστικούς χειρισμούς, παρουσίασε κέρδη μόλις 20,4 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων. Ελέγχει τις εθνικές αποκλίσεις των εγκατεστημένων στην Ευρώπη εταιρικών δομών που εκτελούν την πραγματική δουλειά της πολυεθνικής : εφοδιασμός, μάρκετινγκ, σχέσεις με τους προμηθευτές κ.λπ. Στην κορυφή αυτής της πυραμίδας από εταιρείες συμμετοχών κυριαρχεί η χρηματοπιστωτική δεξαμενή διαθεσίμων της εταιρείας, η Amazon Europe Holding Technologies SCS, της οποίας τις μετοχές κατέχουν με τη σειρά τους τρία νομικά πρόσωπα με έδρα την Πολιτεία του Ντελαγουέαρ, φορολογικό παράδεισο εντός των ΗΠΑ.

Στην καρδιά αυτής της φορολογικής σκαλωσιάς, η Amazon Europe Holding Technologies SCS, και αυτή με έδρα το Λουξεμβούργο, καταπίνει και εκχέει χείμαρρους χρήματος : στο τέλος του 2011, είχε συσσωρεύσει αποθεματικά της τάξης του 1,9 δισεκατομμυρίου ευρώ, χωρίς να απασχολεί ούτε έναν υπάλληλο. Αυτός ο σύνθετος μηχανισμός φοροαποφυγής επιτρέπει στην πολυεθνική να αποφεύγει τη φορολόγηση στις χώρες όπου έχει εγκατασταθεί και από τις οποίες απορροφά κολοσσιαία ποσά. Από τότε που το διευθυντικό στέλεχός της Άντριου Σέσιλ παρουσίασε έναν πίνακα σε Βρετανούς βουλευτές, μέλη της επιτροπής Οικονομικών, έγινε γνωστός και ο γαλλικός κύκλος εργασιών : φθάνει τα 889 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το 2011. Άρα οι γαλλικές θυγατρικές δηλώνουν στην Εφορία αισθητά χαμηλότερα ποσά –σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε έχουν γίνει το αντικείμενο μιας φορολογικής αναπροσαρμογής ύψους 198 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Ε, και ; Η γαλλική θυγατρική της εφοδιαστικής Amazon, που διαχειρίζεται τις αποθήκες και απασχολεί πάνω από χίλιους υπαλλήλους, ανακοίνωσε για το 2012 κύκλο εργασιών ύψους 75 εκατομμυρίων και κέρδη 3,2 εκατομμυρίων. Με τη δημιουργία της τρίτης γαλλικής αποθήκης στο Σαλόν-σιρ-Σον, την οποία προώθησε και υπερασπίστηκε ο Γάλλος υπουργός Παραγωγικής Ανασυγκρότησης, Αρνό Μοντεμπούρ, επωφελήθηκε από τις κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις. Πέρα από τις επιδοτήσεις του κράτους και της περιφέρειας Σον-ε-Λουάρ, το περιφερειακό συμβούλιο της Βουργουνδίας, με πρόεδρο τον σοσιαλιστή Φρανσουά Πατριά, κατέβαλε 1,125 εκατομμύριο ευρώ στην Amazon για την πρόσληψη διακοσίων πενήντα υπαλλήλων με σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου. «Το χειρότερο», σχολιάζει ο πρώην διευθυντής στην εταιρεία, κ. Μπεν Σιαμντί, «είναι πως αυτοί οι εκλεγμένοι άρχοντες δεν θέλουν να δουν ότι η Amazon, μέσω πολύ σοβαρών προγραμμάτων, επενδύει μαζικά στη ρομποτική. Αυτές οι θέσεις εργασίας μοιραία θα εξαφανιστούν».

*Notes*
[1 ] Παρά τα επανειλημμένα αιτήματά μας, η Amazon δεν θέλησε να απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις μας.
[2 ] «Οδός Άμαζον» στη Γερμανία υπάρχει επίσης στο Γκράμπεν, το Φορτσχάιμ και στο Κόμπερν-Γκόντορφ, όπως και στη Γαλλία, στο Σεβρέ και στο Λοβέν-Πλανκ.
[3 ] Όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις της Amazon φέρουν ονόματα που αποτελούνται από τρία γράμματα και έναν αριθμό. Οι αποθήκες εφοδιασμού ονοματοδοτούνται από το πιο κοντινό διεθνές αεροδρόμιο –στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, της Φραγκφούρτης.
[4 ] Spencer Soper, «Inside Amazon’s warehouse», The Morning Call, Αλεντάουν (Πενσιλβάνια), 18-9-11.
[5 ] Ο Τζεφ Μπέζος εξελέγη το 2012 επιχειρηματίας της χρονιάς από το αμερικανικό περιοδικόFortune.
[6 ] Η Amazon έχει θέσει επίσης σε λειτουργία μια διαδικτυακή αγορά εργασίας, το Amazon Mechanical Turk, το οποίο προτείνει στους χρήστες την ανάληψη μικρο-εργασιών, προσφέροντάς τους μικρο-αμοιβές. Βλ. Pierre Lazuly, «Télétravail à prix bradés sur Internet», Le Monde Diplomatique, Αύγουστος 2006.

Πηγή: *Le Monde Diplomatique*


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2013)

Πολλά τα ζητήματα που θέτει το άρθρο, αν και δεν άντεξα να το διαβάσω μέχρι το τέλος γιατί το βρήκα κουραστικό ή μάλλον κουραστικά μεταφρασμένο- τι πάει να πει η Άμαζον επέλεξε τη Γερμανία ως _προγεφύρωμα_; Πότε αποφάσισε η Άμαζον να επιτεθεί στην Ευρώπη; Μήπως θέλει να πει προπύργιο; Ή πιο απλά _έδρα_ της εταιρίας στην Ευρώπη; Θα πάω να το διαβάσω στο πρωτότυπο, να μου λυθούν οι απορίες. 

Από κει και πέρα όμως, τα ζητήματα που βλέπω είναι:

α. Συνθήκες εργασίας στην Άμαζον. Μέχρι εδώ καλά και μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα με εκατό τρόπους.

β. Ναι ή όχι στην τεχνολογία; Δεν ήταν πάντα το ζητούμενο να φτιάξουμε μηχανήματα που θα κάνουν τις βαριές δουλειές αντί να τις κάνουμε εμείς; Δεν βλέπω κανέναν να παραπονιέται για τα πλυντήρια και να θέλει να επιστρέψει στη σκάφη. Γιατί επομένως να καθόμαστε να κλαίμε που στο μέλλον θα έχει η Άμαζον ρομπότ που θα κάνουν το πακετάρισμα;

γ. Λέει κάπου το άρθρο ότι το ότι η Άμαζον έχει πράγματα στην αποθήκη που πουλιούνται πολύ σπάνια είναι κακό, γιατί στερεί 18 θέσεις εργασίας σε κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί (που μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό από μόνο του). Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε όμως ότι αμέσως αμέσως δημιουργεί 18 θέσεις εργασίας στο ταχυδρομείο; 

κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2013)

ΥΓ Κοίταξα το άρθρο και λέει tête de pont, το οποίο κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει προγεφύρωμα, αλλά στο επιχειρηματικό μπλα μπλα μου λέει το λεξικό: Succursale commerciale utilisée pour développer un marché à l'étranger 
Υποκατάστημα, παράρτημα για την ανάπτυξη εμπορικής δραστηριότητας σε νέα αγορά. 
Αν μη τι άλλο δεν μου μοιάζει τόσο αρνητικό όσο το "προγεφύρωμα". Ειδικά αφού το ιντερνέτιο μου βρίσκει ένα σωρό υλικό όπου χρησιμοποιείται η φράση με θετικό τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Η ελληνική μετάφραση σε ελληνική σελίδα της Monde Diplomatique:
http://www.monde-diplomatique.gr/spip.php?article484

Έχω περάσει στο Κιντλ το μεταφρασμένο άρθρο του Ζαν-Μπατίστ Μαλέ (και όχι «της Μαλέτ Ζαν Μπαπτιστ»!), αλλά αν είστε γραμμένοι και κατεβάσετε αυτό:
http://mondediplo.com/2013/11/10amazon
και μου το κάνετε δωράκι, δεν θα πω όχι...


Τελικά το έκανα δώρο στον εαυτό μου:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/620iv6ihszl5ly3/Amazon-the_future_of_retail.pdf


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2013)

Είναι φως φανάρι ότι έχει διάφορα μεταφραστικά ζητήματα (και άλλα τόσα ζητήματα επιμέλειας) το άρθρο, γεγονός που φέρνει ίσως στη συζήτηση και τις εργασιακές συνθήκες των μεταφραστών της Monde diplomatique αλά ελληνικά... Πολλά μαζί έπεσαν, ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο για σχολιασμό εν καιρώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2014)

*Στα κάτεργα της Amazon*

*Worse than Wal-Mart: Amazon’s sick brutality and secret history of ruthlessly intimidating workers*
You might find your Prime membership morally indefensible after reading these stories about worker mistreatment
Simon Head (Salon)


----------



## Costas (Feb 28, 2014)

Δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα στο "προγεφύρωμα".

οι οποίες θα εξαφανίσουν πολλές περισσότερες από τις τοπικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις => οι οποίες θα εξαφανίσουν πολλές ακόμα τοπικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

*Literary Lions Unite in Protest Over Amazon’s E-Book Tactics*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/29/b...e-in-protest-over-amazons-e-book-tactics.html

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει. Ίσως φταίει που διαβάζω πολύ βιαστικά και διαγώνια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2014)

Περιληπτικά, γιατί κι εγώ πλαγίως τα διαβάζω:
Η Άμαζον κι η Ασέτ διαφωνούν σχετικά με το πώς θα μοιράζονται μεταξύ τους τα ποσοστά από τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία που πουλάει η Άμαζον και εκδίδει η Ασέτ. 
Η Άμαζον είχε παρόμοια διαφωνία πριν τρία χρόνια με τη Μακμίλαν, δηλαδή το φαινόμενο δεν είναι καινούργιο, απλά τώρα έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο εκδοτικό οίκο απέναντί της. 
Η φασαρία γίνεται γιατί η Άμαζον ακολουθεί τις εκβιαστικές τακτικές που είχε ακολουθήσει και με τη Μακμίλαν: δεν δέχεται παραγγελίες για τα βιβλία της Ασέτ, μπλοκάρει τη διανομή ή την καθυστερεί επίτηδες, με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνονται οι πωλήσεις κλπ κλπ. 

Η Άμαζον ισχυρίζεται ότι απλά θέλει να κόψει τους μεσάζοντες και να αγοράζει κατευθείαν από τους συγγραφείς και να τους δίνει καλύτερα ποσοστά απ'ό,τι τους δίνουν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι, ενώ θα πουλάει σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. 
Οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι από την άλλη λένε ότι είναι απαραίτητοι στον κύκλο της έκδοσης βιβλίων για διάφορους λόγους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2014)

Why we should care about Hachette...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> Why we should care about Hachette...



Ευχαριστώ. Πολύ διαφωτιστικό και το παραπάνω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2014)

Δεν μου αρέσουν τα μονοπώλια, όπως δεν αρέσουν σε κανένα. Τα θεωρώ επικίνδυνα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω ένα χαμόγελο κάτω από τα μουστάκια μου όταν αναλογίζομαι ότι αυτοί που κάνουν σαματά και διαμαρτύρονται ότι η Άμαζον τους γδέρνει είναι ακριβώς εκείνοι που ποδοπατούν κάθε ποιοτικό κριτήριο και προωθούν την κουλτούρα του πολτού, συμβουλευόμενοι κάθε στιγμή τις πωλήσεις.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

...
Σωστό. Εκάστω κατά τα έργα αυτού. Από την άλλη, ο εχθρός του εχθρού μου δεν είναι φίλος μου. Ούτε απαραίτητα ο φίλος του φίλου μου. Λυκοφιλίες είν' αυτές κι αλλάζουν με τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα. Εγώ πάντως με τους αναγνώστες είμαι και με τους συγγραφείς (και τους συν αυτοίς, γιατί αν δεν παινέψουμε το σπίτι μας, θα μας το πάρουνε) και τους μικρούς, μερακλήδες εκδότες, γιατί αυτοί συνιστούν ουσιαστικά τον χώρο του βιβλίου, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι μεσάζοντες είναι, box-movers κυρίως και συνήθως, όχι μόνο στο ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο ηλεβιβλίο. Άρα, δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα.

Όσο για τον ισχυρισμό της Amazon ότι θέλει να κόψει τους μεσάζοντες _προς όφελος των συγγραφέων και των αναγνωστών_, τραβήξτε μου το άλλο πόδι που έχει και κουδουνάκια.  Τέτοια πονοψυχιά δεν τη βαστάω, συγκινήθηκα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 1, 2014)

Αυτό το θέμα με έχει απασχολήσει και πιστεύω ότι, όσο διαδίδεται το ψηφιακό βιβλίο, οι παραδοσιακοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι θα περάσουν από μεγάλη κρίση και θα επιβιώσουν εκείνοι που ασχολούνται με «βαριά» βιβλία: τεχνικά, ιατρικά νομικά, εγκυκλοπαίδειες: αυτά συνήθως χρειάζονται συνεργασία πολλών συγγραφέων και πολλούς κύκλους επιμέλειας, έχουν δύσκολη σελιδοποίηση και κοστίζουν πολύ στην εκτύπωση, αφού σπανίως κυκλοφορούν ως e-books. Στα λογοτεχνικά βιβλία όμως, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη όσων συνεργάζονται τακτικά με εκδοτικούς οίκους: προσφέρουν πράγματι κάτι χρήσιμο ή θα μπορούσε να γίνει η ίδια ακριβώς δουλειά με τη συνεργασία του συγγραφέα με έναν διορθωτή/επιμελητή και έναν τυπογράφο; Κοίταξα το άρθρο όπου παραπέμπει η SBE αλλά τα επιχειρήματά του δεν με πείθουν. Λέει π.χ.:

1. *Publishers serve a valuable function *γιατί υποτίθεται ότι αναλαμβάνουν τη διόρθωση, τη σελιδοποίηση, τη διανομή και το μάρκετινγκ. Δεν μπορεί όμως ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας να συνεργαστεί με διορθωτές και γραφίστες;

2. *Publishers are a quality signal *γιατί υποτίθεται ότι ξεκαθαρίζουν και απορρίπτουν τα σκάρτα βιβλία - σιγά…

3. *Authors can already sell to customers directly *- μπορούν δηλαδή και τώρα να πάνε στο Amazon, άρα σε τι βλάπτουν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι; Η απάντηση είναι βέβαια ότι αφού παίρνουν μέρος από τα έσοδα των πωλήσεων, πρέπει και να _προσφέρουν _- δεν αρκεί να μη βλάπτουν. Αυτό ψάχνω να βρω κι εγώ, το τι προσφέρουν.

4. *You don’t want to give Amazon that much power. *Αυτό είναι το μόνο πραγματικό επιχείρημα, το θέμα του μονοπωλίου που αναφέρει και ο Εαρίωνας. Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι στον κόσμο του ψηφιακού βιβλίου είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να αποκτήσεις μονοπώλιο. Τι εμποδίζει τον οποιοδήποτε να ανοίξει ένα μικρό e-shop και να συνεργαστεί με (λίγους ή πολλούς) συγγραφείς αν το Amazon αρχίσει να πουλάει ακριβά ή αν μειώσει το ποσοστό των συγγραφέων;

5. *Authors/publishers should be able to pick the price of their own books (or their commission) *γιατί υποτίθεται ότι το Amazon υποχρεώνει όλους τους συγγραφείς να πουλάνε τα βιβλία τους κάτω από τα 10 δολάρια. Αυτό είναι ψέμα, αφού τα εξειδικευμένα βιβλία είναι πανάκριβα (αλλά και πάλι φθηνότερα απ’ ό,τι στα βιβλιοπωλεία). Και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ισχύει αυτό που είπα στο σημείο 4.

6. *In my experience, Amazon doesn’t really care about authors. *Υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο θα μπορούσαν να πουν και πολλοί συγγραφείς για τους παραδοσιακούς εκδοτικούς οίκους, και ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε εμείς.

Τι πιστεύετε εσείς και τι σας λέει η εμπειρία σας;


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2014)

Ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τα εξειδικευμένα βιβλία, πανεπιστημιακά κλπ κι ας δούμε τα μυθοπλασίας. 
Νομίζω ότι για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα το ζήτημα θα πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε από το σκεπτικό ότι ο λογοτέχνης είναι ταλαντούχος χομπίστας που βγάζει τα εσώψυχά του, και να δούμε το επάγγελμα. Άλλωστε το 80% της παραγωγής είναι προϊόν που ικανοποιεί τη ζήτηση της αγοράς για αναγνώσματα. Χάρι Πότερ, το έπος του λυκόφωτος, τα μυθιστορήματα του Νταν Μπράουν, του Τζωρτζ Μάρτιν και λοιπών συγγενών, οι Νάρνιες και πάει λέγοντας. Γιατί εκεί είναι τα λεφτά, όχι σ'αυτά που πουλάνε 200 αντίτυπα και δεν τα ξέρει κανείς. 

Επίσης, ας δούμε και τη θέση του μεταφραστή στον κλάδο αυτό. Θα μπορούσε ο συγγραφέας να συνεργάζεται με μεταφραστές με δική του πρωτοβουλία, με σκοπό την μετάφραση, έκδοση και προώθηση του βιβλίου του σε κάποια χώρα για τη οποία δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα; Θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να κόψει τον μεσάζοντα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Θα αλλάξουν πολλά στο χώρο των εκδόσεων (και της διανομής) βιβλίων όπως άλλωστε και στο χώρο της μουσικής. Υπάρχουν δυνατότητες να γίνουν τα πράγματα πολύ πιο λογικά και πολύ πιο δημοκρατικά. Να μην ορίζουν το παιχνίδι ούτε οι εκδότες ούτε οι διανομείς. Μέρος του πανικού που διακρίνουμε σε όλους (συγγραφείς, εκδότες, διανομείς) είναι που εξαφανίζονται οι παλιές βεβαιότητες και κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος προς τα πού θα κινηθούν τα πράγματα. Απέξω βρίσκονται προς το παρόν ο κινηματογράφος και η τηλεόραση, επειδή εκεί οι επενδύσεις είναι τεράστιες. Εκεί θα πρέπει να βρεθούν λύσεις που δεν θα αποσκοπούν στην πάταξη της πειρατείας αλλά στην παράκαμψή της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2014)

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που θα ακούσεις από τους εκδότες ότι αντιμετωπίζουν είναι στην προώθηση του προϊόντος τους και κυρίως, στο πώς προσεγγίζουν τον πιθανό αναγνώστη και έλκουν το βλέμμα του μέσα από εκατοντάδες παρόμοια προϊόντα. Το δεύτερο είναι η διακίνηση, αλλά εδώ τα καταφέρνουν οι πιτσαρίες, κάτι θα βρουν κι αυτοί...


----------



## rogne (Dec 3, 2014)

'Being homeless is better than working for Amazon'


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Έβλεπα τις προάλλες σχετικό ρεπορτάζ στην πρωινή δημόσια γερμανική τηλεόραση, που αφορούσε τις εγκαταστάσεις της Άμαζον στη Θουριγγία (μια από τις πιο φτωχές περιοχές της τέως Ανατολικής Γερμανίας και τώρα ανατολικής Γερμανίας). Μια εργάτρια, 43 ετών, είπε ότι δουλεύει 7,5 ώρες με ωρομίσθιο 11,70 και κάτι ευρώ, καλύπτει κάπου 20 χιλιόμετρα ποδαρόδρομο καθημερινά, η σύμβασή της λήγει στο τέλος του χρόνου και δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει επειδή στην περιοχή, στην ηλικία της, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να βρει δουλειά.

Το ρεπορτάζ (στα γερμανικά, με γερμανικούς υπότιτλους) *εδώ*.

Όπως αναφέρεται και στο ρεπορτάζ, η δημόσια γερμ. τηλεόραση προσπαθούσε από καιρό να κάνει αυτό το ρεπορτάζ και ο ρεπόρτερ καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πολλοί εργαζόμενοι απλώς δεν έχουν άλλη δυνατότητα απασχόλησης και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η Άμαζον πηγαίνει σε περιοχές με δομικά προβλήματα στην απασχόληση, καθώς εκεί διαθέτει ισχυρότερη μόχλευση.

Παρ' όλ' αυτά (και τώρα το σχόλιο είναι δικό μου), οι μισθοί είναι τετραπλάσιοι από τους κατώτερους δικούς μας ή πολλαπλάσιοι άλλων κοινοτικών χωρών· συνεπώς, άλλη μια ένδειξη/απόδειξη ότι το μισθολογικό κόστος δεν είναι η μόνη έγνοια των επιχειρηματιών.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι η Γερμανία επιλέχτηκε κυρίως γιατί είναι στο κέντρο της Ευρώπης και έχει καλό δίκτυο μεταφορών κι έτσι μπορεί η Άμαζον να στέλνει παντού. Αν το μόνο κριτήριο ήταν οι μισθοί θα πήγαιναν στη Λετονία ή τη Βουλγαρία. 
Η εργάτρια αυτή βγάζει 87.75 ευρώ την ημέρα, δηλαδή 1900 ευρώ το μήνα μικτά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβή είναι η ζωή στη Θουριγγία, αλλά δε μου φαίνεται άσχημο το ποσό. Βλέπω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι τα ενοίκια είναι 3-7 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό και ότι ταξίδι 50 χλμ. με επιστροφή κοστίζει 7 ευρώ με τη δημόσια συγκοινωνία, και βλέπω αρκετοί λένε ότι ζεις μια κανονική μετρημένη ζωή σε μέρη σαν την Ερφούρτη με 1200-1300 ευρώ το μήνα καθαρά. Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πρόβλημα με τη δουλειά στην Άμαζον είναι το ότι σε πεθαίνουν στη δουλειά και κάνεις χαζομάρες όλη μέρα- πακεταρίσματα κλπ. Αλλά αυτό είναι πρόβλημα με όλες τις βιομηχανικές δουλειές. Δεν τις κάνεις για τη δημιουργικότητά τους.


----------

